# Acetona pura o quitaesmalte?



## Zelene (Nov 19, 2007)

Una consultita, para limpiar la plaqueta tengo que usar si o si acetona pura o puedo usar un quitaesmalete comun. O en su defecto alguna idea de como limpiar las plaquetas antes de soldarlas y despues?
Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Nov 19, 2007)

Yo para limpiar placas he probado de todo, pero lo que mejor resultado me dio es acetona, lo puedes conseguir de los quitaesmaltes, solo buscá el que tenga más cantidad de acetona.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2007)

En lugar de acetona puedes husar alcohol isopropilico. Ademas te sirve para limpiar componentes electronicos sin perjuicio de los plasticos.

Si te refieres a limpiarlas luegos de haberlas fabricado, lo ideal (A mi gusto) 
Primero labado intensivo con agua.
Segundo pulir la placa con "Virulana" de la fina con polvo limpiador de cocina, en su defecto CIF cremoso, luego y lo mas rapido posible una capa de flux soldante (Para proteger) y ayudar a futuras soldaduras.

Diccionario:
Virulana = viruta de acero
CIF Cremoso = liquido pastoso limpiador ligeramente abrasivo.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 19, 2007)

yo utilizo acetona, por el momento me ha dado mejores resultados que el alcohol.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 19, 2007)

Amigos para las PCB el mejor es el alcohol isopropilico!

No es abrasivo ni corrosivo!

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Antes de hacer nada virulana que la compro en tiendas de fontaneria, barata y mmmmuy fina.
Cuando tengo un acabado espejo con kabon de la cocina termino de limpiarlo para no dejar grasa y lo seco con papel de cocina.

Para quitar los residuos de la capa fotosensible con alcohol de quemas se va en un plis plas.

Para quitar resuladores antes utilizava un tricloro... pero yan o lo venden, lo limpiaba todo pero por lo que se ve es cancerigeno, pero hiba de coña.


Ahora estoy probando el isopropilico.


Siempre despues de todo el proceso de atacado lo vuelvo a limpiar con limpiabajillas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 19, 2007)

Yo para remover el tonner uso quitaesmaltes, pero como ahora vienen con porquerias como aromas y cosas asi le paso isopropilico o en su defecto etilico asi queda bien desengrasado y limpio.
El tricloroetileno esta prohibido por cancerigeno y por precursor de drogas, pero si que limpia lindo. . .
Por supuesto todo con virulana (esponja de acero, en algunos lugares le dicen viruta a la mas gruesa) de por medio.
Saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 20, 2007)

Los amigos de Argentina se olvidaron del puloil (creo que así era). 

Para los impresos utilizo:

1) percloruro férrico (se vende en las casas de electrónica), si bien es corrosivo no es tan dañino ni peligroso como el ácido.
2) despues de realizada la placa (metodo fotocopia o laser), la limpio con agua y .... mas agua y virulana.
3) Un poco de resina (a veces) y chau.

Claro que a lo mejor no queden tan profesionales como los de ustedes.... 

Saludos


----------

